
Genome editing reveals a role for OCT4 in human embryogenesis - t3f
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nature24033.html
======
folli
The current Achilles heel of CRISPR/Cas are the off-target effects.
Interestingly, none were observed in this case.

